
Show HN: Tengo lang – A fast script language for Go - stephen82
https://tengolang.com/
======
imauld
Very interesting, I would appreciate a bit more docs though. Not really sure
how some of the functions are supposed to be used.

I do like this idea though and think I have an application for it.

